# Engineer: Trump's wall is implausible



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 6, 2016)

*An Engineer Explains Why Trump’s Wall Is So Implausible*

There are very few occasions in American political discourse that require the input of a structural engineer, but when Donald Trump took a question from Univision’s Jorge Ramos regarding his proposed United States-Mexico border wall at a press conference on August 25, I heard the clarion call:


RAMOS: How are you going to build a 1,900-mile wall?
TRUMP: Very easy. I’m a builder. That’s easy. I build buildings that are — can I tell you what’s more complicated? What’s more complicated is building a building that’s 95 stories tall. Okay?


No. Donald Trump is not a builder. Donald Trump could not build a doghouse. Donald Trump is a developer who pays what he would call “very, very smart people” to build things on his behalf. His response to Ramos’ question was meant both to exaggerate his understanding of construction and to downplay the challenges posed by his border wall project.

The challenge of Trump’s border wall is not technical, but logistical. The leap in complexity between “building a wall” and “building a 2,000-mile-long continuous border wall in the desert” is about equal to the gap between “killing a guy” and “waging a protracted land war.” Trump’s border wall, if built as he has described it, would be one of the largest civil works projects in the history of the country and would face an array of challenges not found when constructing 95-story skyscrapers.

Trumpery has no intention of "building a wall" but this thread is about the logistics of this fantastical project. John Oliver's segment explained many of the same things but this is more detailed. Even fans of Trumpery's trumpery will see why most people laugh at the idea of The Great Trump Wall.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 6, 2016)

For example:

_"Twelve million, six hundred thousand cubic yards_. In other words, this wall would contain over three times the amount of concrete used to build the Hoover Dam — a project that, unlike Trump’s wall, has qualitative, verifiable economic benefits.


Such a wall would be greater in volume than all six pyramids of the Giza Necropolis — and it is unlikely that a concrete slab in the town of Dead Dog Valley, Texas would inspire the same timeless sense of wonder.


That quantity of concrete could pave a one-lane road from New York to Los Angeles, going the long way around the Earth, which would probably be just as useful."


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *An Engineer Explains Why Trump’s Wall Is So Implausible*
> 
> There are very few occasions in American political discourse that require the input of a structural engineer, but when Donald Trump took a question from Univision’s Jorge Ramos regarding his proposed United States-Mexico border wall at a press conference on August 25, I heard the clarion call:
> 
> ...


Here in the 21st century we can't build a wall?
Good thing the Chinese didn't hear that 2,700 years ago.
Israel built a 500 mile wall.  Hardly an engineering feat.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 6, 2016)

Then there's this -

*Trump Wises Up, Abandons His Improbably Large Wall*


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 6, 2016)

Well if you use Trumps TAX PLAN to collect 10% from the $24.4 BILLION sent back to Mexico last year, and build a wall like this in Israel, it should be accomplished about the time Trump starts a second term!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 6, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *An Engineer Explains Why Trump’s Wall Is So Implausible*
> ...




So you disagree with the points made by the engineer?

Please elaborate.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 6, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *An Engineer Explains Why Trump’s Wall Is So Implausible*
> ...



Great Wall is 13,171 miles long.

Is our southern border longer than that?


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *An Engineer Explains Why Trump’s Wall Is So Implausible*
> ...


Moreover we aren't even asking that they make it out of stone. In fact we aren't even requiring that we can walk on the wall. Nor are we asking that it span 13,000 miles. I could go behind a Home Depot, hire a few illegals, and have it done in record speed at a fraction of the cost before I shoved them over to the other side of the wall.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 6, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *An Engineer Explains Why Trump’s Wall Is So Implausible*
> 
> There are very few occasions in American political discourse that require the input of a structural engineer, but when Donald Trump took a question from Univision’s Jorge Ramos regarding his proposed United States-Mexico border wall at a press conference on August 25, I heard the clarion call:
> 
> ...



I do not need to read your thread to say Trump can build all the walls he want and that same contractor that built the wall would build the tunnels for free...

The Wall is stupid and fixing the economy and corruption in Mexico would do more to stem the illegal immigration but let not discuss something that take thinking!


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



If the engineer made any points you highlighted none of them. You simply said "Look, he's an engineer," and pointed at some ad-homonyms. According to your very own op the engineer made no points. Don't ask someone to argue against what doesn't exist.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 6, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



No, but how many tunnels run under the great wall versus how many would runner under our border. I know we are more intelligent and can answer this problem with a better solution than a wall...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


You must be under 35.  No ambition or imagination.  I'm from a generation that went from putting a man in space for the very first time to walking on the moon in just 8 years.

No elaboration required.  Chinese did it 2,700 years ago in much more rugged terrain.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 6, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...





*How Long It Took to Built the Great Wall of China*

*It is actually a complicated question. *There are several Great Walls that were built by different dynasties such as the Qin Great Wall and the better known Ming Great Wall. But there are estimates about the number of laborers and records for how many years it took to complete the work...
* Construction Time For All of the Walls *

 If all the fortified walls that were built by the different dynasties and kingdoms around northern China are included, the total length would exceed *20,000 kilometers (12,000 miles)*. All these walls together were completed over a period of 22 centuries. It is probably impossible to calculate how many millions of people built the Great Wall or the man hours expended.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 6, 2016)

Trump’s ‘wall’ has become a metaphor for the fear, ignorance, and bigotry common to many of his supporters.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


So why are you buying into the idea mankind can't do what they did 2,700 years ago?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 6, 2016)

Publius1787 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




No, I did not say
"Look, he's an engineer".
Nor did I attack anyone's grammar or spelling.

The engineer made his points. Not one of the a trump fans has the integrity or courage to address any of them.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 6, 2016)

Publius1787 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


And here’s an example of that fear, ignorance, and bigotry.


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 6, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump’s ‘wall’ has become a metaphor for the fear, ignorance, and bigotry common to many of his supporters.


Only to the truly stupid, you and Fugly qualify!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 6, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...




I'm not. 

I have no doubt that we could build a 12K mile wall over a period of more than 2000 years.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I wasn't going necessarily for fear, ignorance, and bigotry, but I can appreciate how someone who lacks anything of a sense of humor might think it so. Nevertheless, I was complementing the ingenuity and resourcefulness of the majestic day worker. (I added "majestic" to add that liberal aura to the sentence.)


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 6, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



With todays equipment and materials, I'm fairly sure we could build one in far less time.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Obviously your under 35.  No imagination, education or ambition.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Step 1. Get funding
Step 2. Make a phone call. Better yet, call these guys. United States Army Corps of Engineers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .
Step 3. Supervise
Step 4. Laugh at you.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


How many millennia did it take Israel to build 500 miles of wall?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 6, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...





Weatherman was talking about a wall that did indeed take 2000 years to build. There is no comparison between the two.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2016)

Roman Coliseum in Rome was built in 5 years over 2,000 years ago.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 6, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




My WHAT is under 35?
I'm twice that, well educated and ambitious enough to have worked since I was 13 and am now comfortably retired.

Its the Trumpery followers who don't have the gumption to address even one point in the links.







Publius1787 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...




And then there's this jerk ^^ who lives in LaLaLand.

Stop humping Trumpery's leg and have the courage and integrity to address the points in the links.

I'll check back to see if any of you could but I doubt it.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Now the OP insists the wall must be built by hand.
What a baffoon


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 6, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I seriously doubt the wall considered would be wide enough for 2 way horse traffic, be built with the same materials, and would be erected by modern machinery instead of slave labor.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 6, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Roman Coliseum in Rome was built in 5 years over 2,000 years ago.




Why are you working so hard to change the subject? 

I mean, surely you are smart enough to know that's a completely different subject. Right?

Address the points in the links and stop trying to derail the thread.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...





Luddly Neddite said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



The points in the links? It's your job to make the points of your own argument. What kind of academic laziness is this? Your essentially saying "Trumps an asshole because, cause, cause, well, read the damn link." Funny though, I thought liberals loved massive job creating stimulus projects. I guess they don't when it prevents possible future welfare recipient democrat voters into the U.S.


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 6, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *An Engineer Explains Why Trump’s Wall Is So Implausible*
> ...


*The wall would fix the economy and corruption IN Mexico idiot.
The Mexican government would be forced to deal with its own problems and people.*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Well, I'm an engineer with a US patent in my name and my parts flying in the air and in space.
Go back to your hole, dug by hand I'm sure.


----------



## idb (Apr 6, 2016)

Publius1787 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


That reminds me of Donald's $3 websites.
Donald Trump and His $3 Website


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 6, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...




No. 

It was YOU who said the China Walls are the same as Trumpery's wall. 
It is YOU who is the b-u-f-f-o-o-n.

Address the information in the links and stop trying to derail the thread. 

Or not.
Fuck it.
Trumpery fans are just too damn dumb to actually read the schematics in the link.


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 6, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Roman Coliseum in Rome was built in 5 years over 2,000 years ago.
> ...


*One construction project vs another seems quite fair. Lets see, idiots just like you said...
The Panama canal was IMPOSSIBLE.
The Hoover damn was IMPOSSIBLE.
Going to the moon was IMPOSSIBLE.

All claimed by small minded idiots who hated America and Americans.*


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 6, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




Then why can't you understand the engineer's schematics?

Hmmm?


----------



## pismoe (Apr 6, 2016)

here you go Luddley , what would it take to build the border wall .  ---  What it would take to build Trump's border wall - CNN Video   ---   lots of wall talk on the board today .


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

idb said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



It does? Good, now tell me something else that has nothing to do with the merits of the argument presented in the Op. Indeed, we'll make it all about what you want to talk about.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 6, 2016)

Publius1787 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...




IOW, you can't understand the facts and schematics either. 

I apologize for posting something that is so far over the heads of the trumpkins.

G'night kiddies.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

pismoe said:


> here you go Luddley , what would it take to build the border wall .  ---  What it would take to build Trump's border wall - CNN Video   ---   lots of wall talk on the board today .



Cant we just hire some retired rednecks on the cheap and have them sit in lawn chairs, drink beer, and call the border patrol when they spot something?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 6, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Alright, the true idiot is you if you believe the wall would fix anything. The only fool believe no one would tunnel under it, so how foolish are you?

Also it would not fix any economy and also how would Trump force Mexico pay for it without the help of Congress?

Do you believe the Senate would not fall this election?

Of course you are that foolish and ignorant because you believe the last few elections is a trend to you, but I am not as foolish because the American public is as retarded as anyone that believe Trump will get his wishes accomplished...

The wall will not happen and if you disagree then tell me how the sections of walls that are already built are doing, and then tell me how many tunnels have been found?

Oh the reality that idiots never want to understand!

Now do not get upset at me for using the word idiot to describe you because if you can toss it out then own it, but alas you will be offended like so many that love to be insulting but never want to be insulted back!


----------



## idb (Apr 6, 2016)

Publius1787 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


All of a sudden you're sensitive about the subject being changed?


----------



## pismoe (Apr 6, 2016)

these anti wall people are pretty fos , no honest discussion can take place .


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Oh? You got wall schematics? Do show!! I'd ask for facts but they seem to be in short supply. I'd be willing to view one of your schematics on how you intend to find some more facts.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

idb said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



I wouldn't call it sensitive. You set out the bait and I didn't bite. End of story.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 6, 2016)

Publius1787 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > here you go Luddley , what would it take to build the border wall .  ---  What it would take to build Trump's border wall - CNN Video   ---   lots of wall talk on the board today .
> ...


------------------------------------   and another foolish person chimes in , thankyou Publius .


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 6, 2016)

China built a longer wall!


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

pismoe said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Your welcome, I would have suggested land mines but I was afraid that they could endanger the local wildlife. I know how sensitive liberals are to the animals. It just goes to show you how I'm willing to compromise on the tough issues.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 6, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




All things that government did! Also ad the settlement of the new world as a government funded idea!


----------



## idb (Apr 6, 2016)

Publius1787 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Thank you for taking so much time out of your busy day to explain how you're not sensitive...nor biting.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



You reckon there might be some sort of technology out there that can monitor man made vibrations in the ground?


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

idb said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Oh yeah, anything I can do to help.


----------



## idb (Apr 6, 2016)

Matthew said:


> China built a longer wall!


It'd be a great bit of infrastructure!


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

idb said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > China built a longer wall!
> ...



This is an Obama stimulus project wet dream. I don't see the problem. Aside from the fact that it could deny the opportunity of potentially millions of welfare ridden former illegals voting for Democrats.


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 6, 2016)

Publius1787 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > here you go Luddley , what would it take to build the border wall .  ---  What it would take to build Trump's border wall - CNN Video   ---   lots of wall talk on the board today .
> ...



Not a bad idea.   Maybe have the seats elevated, one seat every quarter mile or so.


----------



## idb (Apr 6, 2016)

Publius1787 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Also aside from the fact that it would prevent all those 'welfare ridden former illegals' from leaving the US back to Mexico.

"More Mexican immigrants are leaving the United States than coming to work here."
Mexican migrants are heading back home — and that's bad news for the U.S. economy


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

jasonnfree said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Like a beach lifeguard. I'd give them rifles but the combination of beer and guns would perhaps lead to some innocent American with a really good tan getting shot. Wait, we could pay them in beer!! See, we're forming a plan.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

y





idb said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



SOLVED!!! A one way turn about gate. We should install them every half mile or so. You know, for their convenience.


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 6, 2016)

Publius1787 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



I was thinking of military guys.  if we can afford to protect south koreas border....


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

jasonnfree said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



Yeah, but there are plenty of land mines and barbed wire on that border.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 6, 2016)

jasonnfree said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


The stupidity common to most on the right is remarkable.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



Such an insightful post. With your mastery of reason and logic I now see the light.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 6, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> For example:
> 
> _"Twelve million, six hundred thousand cubic yards_. In other words, this wall would contain over three times the amount of concrete used to build the Hoover Dam — a project that, unlike Trump’s wall, has qualitative, verifiable economic benefits.
> 
> ...



Oh cut the drama Luddly. It's an engineering "give me" compared to what the Chinese did centuries ago... 
This is silly.. 

The REALITY STOPPER for the wall lies in OTHER concerns. Like for instance, it cuts off the USA from the Rio Grande for about 500 miles of border. Destroys ecological zones and species movement. By the time the EPA is done with the studies and the paperwork -- the Turumph will have lost interest. OR claimed waivers to all the PRACTICAL concerns on the basis of National Security..


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > For example:
> ...



National security considerations trumps environmental concerns every time. The real impediment is getting the money out of Congress.


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 6, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



So how many people are allowed to enter illegally before we call it too many?   Are there no limits at all?  No other country that I know of has such lenient laws as ours.  Mexico doesn't, that's for sure.  I'm a citizen, and if I reenter our country, I have to show a passport etc. Anyway,  when is enough enough?  A million a year or 3 million a year?  Who eventually pays for all this?


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

jasonnfree said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



How many poor welfare dependent Hispanic/Latino votes does it take to permanently turn this country toward permanent Democrat rule after an amnesty bill is passed? Figure that out and you've found your answer.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 6, 2016)

Publius1787 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



So you have NO PROBLEM with cutting the USA off from 500 miles of access to the Rio Grande? Or is the wall gonna go RIGHT DOWN THE MIDDLE of the river??


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 6, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



And we don't need a wall nearly that high.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 6, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



We build that part on their side of the river.  What do you think they could do?


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 6, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



Are u serious dude??


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 6, 2016)

I go for the crocodile -- piranha option and save a bit of cash..


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 6, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Don't I look serious? 

I mean, hey, they sent all their riff-raff to our side of the river.  It's the least they could do.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Nope, No problem at all. But we could dam it up so as to create a natural barrier. Nah, its too shallow isn't it? Yeah, I'm not really planning on soaking my feet in the Rio. Screw it.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 6, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Be careful, they'll send Santa Anna corpse across to get his ass whooped again. But do you really want the Rio Grande? Have you seen how dirty that river is? Whatever environmental concerns may be held the river is garbage to begin with. Not necessarily a big loss. Then again it would be a lot more cleaner if we kept the illegal filth out of it. I love it when illegal migrant advocates speak about the environment. They are the #1 source of filth along the border.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 6, 2016)

Publius1787 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



I haven't been down there since 1972.  Didn't like it much then.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 7, 2016)

jasonnfree said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


----------------------------------------    ALL immigration should be stopped , no one has a RIGHT to immigrate to the USA  Jason .


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 7, 2016)

Publius1787 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



I already posted them.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 7, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...




Look at the map shown in the John Oliver segment. It has been posted many times here and avail at his site as well as all over the InterWebs.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *An Engineer Explains Why Trump’s Wall Is So Implausible*
> ...


In the fantasy world where Drumpf wins the election and actually keeps his promise to build a wall....I would look forward to watching the reaction of the RWrs with the increase in taxation and government to pay for and to build the wall.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Well if you use Trumps TAX PLAN to collect 10% from the $24.4 BILLION sent back to Mexico last year, and build a wall like this in Israel, it should be accomplished about the time Trump starts a second term!


I look forward to your predictions on a Drumpf victory.......just like your predictions on Drumpf winning Wisconsin.   Priceless!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


The Great Wall of China was built over several centuries and was not effective at all. About 25 feet tall....all that is needed is a 26 foot ladder....UNLESS you do like the Chinese did and build guard towers every double bow shot lengths apart and man those towers 24/7.   This is getting better and better, isn't it?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2016)

Publius1787 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


What about the Northern Wall?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


You mean what they did between 3,700 to 2,700 years ago....and I'm generous on the amount of time taken.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 7, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


The Great Wall took 20 years to build and cost the lives of a million workers.  The Chinese people lived as peasants in abject poverty during that time with the emperors owning everything and had all the money. We don't know how much it cost in money, but it would have been a vast amount, far more than the US population would be willing to spend building a wall between us and Mexico.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Trump’s ‘wall’ has become a metaphor for the fear, ignorance, and bigotry common to many of his supporters.
> ...


You are the one so afraid that you are willing to give up your rights to make Drumpf a king or dictator.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Add a couple zeros to that.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Cool story, bro.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 7, 2016)

bodecea said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



 in some of those areas, it was really hard to get bulldozers, trenchers, bucket trucks, etc to expediently do the job.

No wonder it took so long


----------



## toxicmedia (Apr 7, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *An Engineer Explains Why Trump’s Wall Is So Implausible*
> 
> There are very few occasions in American political discourse that require the input of a structural engineer, but when Donald Trump took a question from Univision’s Jorge Ramos regarding his proposed United States-Mexico border wall at a press conference on August 25, I heard the clarion call:
> 
> ...


This whole fantasy about controlling our southern border has always been mathematically impossible.

You can't round up 12 million people, or convince them to willingly go back.
You can't build an effective barrier 1989 miles long in less that 20 years.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 7, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...




Almost funny but in all seriousness, look at the John Oliver segment. It shows there's a real difficulty there. I've talked about that many times as well, that the Sonora is a semi-tropical desert but of course, the RWNJs can't be bothered with facts.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 7, 2016)

In all seriousness, the wall, which I doubt would be built anyway, (just another of Trumps talking points), could be built a lot faster using modern techniques and methods, not to mention tools, than you want to believe.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 7, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Why the fuck would anyone look at a John Oliver segment for making an important decision?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 7, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You still ranting on that a wall can't be built in the 21st century like what was done 2,700 years ago?
Show some dignity and let the grown ups continue on with progress.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 7, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I don't do John Oliver any more. He ceased being funny and started being an A-Hole with weak judgement. 
And -- there's nothing funny about it. It gets built -- or it doesn't.. What does a semi-tropical desert have to do with wall building???  They can truck in water from the Rio Grande to cure cement pretty quick.. 

Really building a wall is a LOT easier than the infrastructure and different sewage, drainage, electrical, infrastructure aspects of building a 2 lane road.  Can't do THAT in a semi-tropical desert either I assume? 

Put down the MaryJuana, Turn off HBO, Slap yourself straight and get over the "yucks".. This is serious..,


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 7, 2016)

RWNJ traitors afraid to look at the links I posted and terrified of the facts in the John Oliver segment. 

Several confess they don't know what is in the links but then say they know all there is to know. One of them even confesses he doesn't even know what a semi-tropical desert has to do with this.

And all of them worked reeel hard to derail this thread which used to be against the rules but obviously isn't any more. At least, its not against the rules for certain posters.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 7, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



The wall is just a waste of money. And can be breach easily.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## AsherN (Apr 9, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Israel built a 500 mile wall.  Hardly an engineering feat.



Much of Israel's wall is actually a chain link fence. And there is much better access everywhere.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 10, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


>


I don´t think that you realized that the picture actually shows harvested vegetables and fruits.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 10, 2016)

Publius1787 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


What's stopping your ass from writing that check?


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 10, 2016)

If you are worried about illegals taking over you job...... Think hard who's job is really in jeopardy. As I said several times H1B visa Is a very big threat to high paying American jobs. 
Trump itself is guilty of this. 

Fear Not the Green Card: How Immigration Really Threatens Your Job


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 10, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> If you are worried about illegals taking over you job...... Think hard who's job is really in jeopardy. As I said several times H1B visa Is a very big threat to high paying American jobs.
> Trump itself is guilty of this.
> 
> Fear Not the Green Card: How Immigration Really Threatens Your Job



It's been stated that Trump HIMSELF does NOT do this, BUT companies he subcontracts to did...


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 10, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I think he is talking about this kind  of fence.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 10, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are worried about illegals taking over you job...... Think hard who's job is really in jeopardy. As I said several times H1B visa Is a very big threat to high paying American jobs.
> ...



That not exactly true. He claimed he cannot find waitress, janitors and cook in Florida so he hire foreign workers for his resorts. 

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/02/2...force-for-his-florida-club.html?referer=&_r=0


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 10, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



The American's didn't want to do the work for the pay that Trump was offering. They don't want to pick oranges either for the pay called for for that job! I don't want to pay $2 an orange when I'm already paying a BUCK a orange!


----------



## hunarcy (Apr 22, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *An Engineer Explains Why Trump’s Wall Is So Implausible*
> 
> There are very few occasions in American political discourse that require the input of a structural engineer, but when Donald Trump took a question from Univision’s Jorge Ramos regarding his proposed United States-Mexico border wall at a press conference on August 25, I heard the clarion call:
> 
> ...




it's odd to me that it's impossible to build a 2,000 mile long wall on the southern border when the "Great Wall of China" is 5,500 miles long.  I'm not a fan of the wall and think there's better ways to deal with all the undocumented people coming across, but don't tell me that we can't do something that has already been done over 2,000 years ago.


----------



## Militants (Apr 22, 2016)

2000 miles it okay for me but the time is near they're finish with build ?? 

Off course if Trump win election 2016 how are big win temptation.

If Cruz don't taken everything in last states.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 22, 2016)

Trump has no intention of building a wall. It is all theatrics, and the mouth breathers LOVE theatrics. Witness a professional wrestling event.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 22, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *An Engineer Explains Why Trump’s Wall Is So Implausible*
> 
> There are very few occasions in American political discourse that require the input of a structural engineer, but when Donald Trump took a question from Univision’s Jorge Ramos regarding his proposed United States-Mexico border wall at a press conference on August 25, I heard the clarion call:
> 
> ...


Trump's wall will become a metaphor for securing the southern boarder.  Trump is not going build a 2000 mile wall when there're better and cheaper methods to increase boarder security.


----------



## Militants (Apr 22, 2016)

Trump must win first then be president wins then he have the power in United States.

Wall is powerful when he doesn't will big illegal immigrations from Latinos and Islams.


----------



## Militants (Apr 22, 2016)

Trump will to Fascism state of United ????


----------



## Votto (Apr 22, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *An Engineer Explains Why Trump’s Wall Is So Implausible*
> 
> There are very few occasions in American political discourse that require the input of a structural engineer, but when Donald Trump took a question from Univision’s Jorge Ramos regarding his proposed United States-Mexico border wall at a press conference on August 25, I heard the clarion call:
> 
> ...



Trump won't build the wall.  He will just say that the system is so screwed and unfair that they won't let him build the wall.

He likes to whine a lot.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 22, 2016)

Votto said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *An Engineer Explains Why Trump’s Wall Is So Implausible*
> ...


That might work as a candidate but not as president. As president he would become the leader of his party, the face and defender of government bureacy.  In short, he would become the establishment.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 23, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *An Engineer Explains Why Trump’s Wall Is So Implausible*
> 
> There are very few occasions in American political discourse that require the input of a structural engineer, but when Donald Trump took a question from Univision’s Jorge Ramos regarding his proposed United States-Mexico border wall at a press conference on August 25, I heard the clarion call:
> 
> ...


Before the wall is finished there will be holes blown in the walls faster than they can be repaired. Ever heard of "dynamite"


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 23, 2016)

LilOlLady said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *An Engineer Explains Why Trump’s Wall Is So Implausible*
> ...



Ever hear of "stop or we'll take your country away from you"?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 23, 2016)

LilOlLady said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *An Engineer Explains Why Trump’s Wall Is So Implausible*
> ...


    ---------------------------------------------------------------so what , you just repair the damage .


----------



## Vigilante (Jun 23, 2016)

IMFUCKINGPOSSIBLE TO BUILD!!!!


----------



## pismoe (Jun 23, 2016)

I've put this up other time to explain things to other 'lady' engineers and pajama boys Lilo Lady .   Maybe it'll teach you a thing or 2 .  ---   What it would take to build Trump's border wall - CNN Video   ---   notice that the panels are easily replaceable should someone show up with some dynamite .    Israelis have a similar wall for these last 10 - 12 years and it remains standing as it seperates the Israelis from the 'savages' LLady .


----------



## jasonnfree (Jun 23, 2016)

LilOlLady said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *An Engineer Explains Why Trump’s Wall Is So Implausible*
> ...



Agreed.  The wall is so permanent, yet might not be needed 10 years from now.  Also maybe then, Mexico economy booming, ours in the pits,  and we want to sneak into their country for a better life?  We  won't be able to.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 23, 2016)

The only wall we need is a sharpshooter every 500 yards.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 23, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> The only wall we need is a sharpshooter every 500 yards.


------------------------------   that'd work ehh ??


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 23, 2016)

pismoe said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > The only wall we need is a sharpshooter every 500 yards.
> ...



For above ground? Yeh.

For tunnels, use Halox.


----------

